

PayPal Fraud Measures are too extreme - jusben1369
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/02/technology/paypal-antifraud-measures-are-extreme-some-users-say.html?_r=1&smid=tw-nytimes&seid=auto

======
jusben1369
Is Esponoza's case one of the reason they hold money back is people wanting
refunds/change their mind. A lot of people sign up for sporting events with
the best of intentions but then soon realize they won't be able actually do
the event.

